# Diff between folders - binary file comparison



## budric (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi, is there a command line utility that will do a diff between 2 folders and tell me if a file is missing from one or the other and do a binary comparison between files?

There's dirdiff port but it won't run unless I have X-win running.

Thanks,


----------



## vermaden (Mar 15, 2009)

% diff -r -q dir1 dir2


----------



## phoenix (Mar 16, 2009)

There's always the old "ls -1" (that's a one not an el) into two files, and diff the two files.


----------



## budric (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help.  Works nicely.


----------

